# Wer hat da in meinen Teich geköddelt?



## Lyliana (18. Apr. 2015)

Gestern Nachmittag, früher Abend bin ich wegen zeitmangel und schlechtem Wetter nur mal ganz kurz in den Garten gefahren .... und dann bekam ich einen Schock!!! 

Alles verwüstet!! Pflanzen schwammen in Pflanzenfasern und Einzelteilen im Teich herum. Das waren weder meine Fische (da bin ich mir mehr als sicher) denn teilweise wurden auch die schwer zu gängigen bis gar nicht zugängige Stellen oberflächig entpflanzt und es war auch nicht die Schildkröte, ersten war es eigentlich gestern zu kalt um so arg auszuarten und warum sollten sie die Pflanzen auseinander nehmen aber nicht fressen 

Und dann hab ich folgendes gefunden .... 
    

es ist zu dick um aus der Schildkröte zu kommen denn das ist fast so dick wie deren Kopf. Meine Fische köddeln auch anderst. Aber was war es? Dunkel grün und durch und durch bestimmt ein Pflanzen Liebhaber. 

Sollte ich auch erwähnen, dass ich heute keines meiner __ Moderlieschen gesehen habe (ich hab etwas Angst um sie...  ) und meine Karpfen waren auch sehr schreckhaft. Und Smily Tyrion (Schildi) schaute auch nur kurz auf und verschwand wieder. .... 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Vermutung.

LG
Mandy


----------



## wander-falke (19. Apr. 2015)

Gute morgen,

Vielleicht Schwarzkittel?

Gruß
AE


----------



## Tanny (19. Apr. 2015)

die gehen doch nicht schwimmen, oder?
Und ich glaube, die Losung sieht da auch etwas anders aus, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (19. Apr. 2015)

Ich tippe mal auf Bisamratte.
petra


----------



## cafechaos0 (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy,
ich hoffe das es keine Bisamratte ist, hast Du Spuren finden können?
Die solltest Du vertreiben sonst sieht das später so aus!
LG Klaus( der mit dem Teich ohne Wasserpflanzen)


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2015)

__ Enten.


----------



## prickelpits (19. Apr. 2015)

Es werden Waschbären sein !


----------



## Lyliana (19. Apr. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Vielleicht Schwarzkittel



Die müssten mir den Zaun randalieren, das hätten wir ohne Zweifel zuordnen können.



pema schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Bisamratte.
> petra



@cafechaos0 

Die Spuren hatten wir letzten Herbst. Ich hoffe nicht das die mir noch mehr kaputt machen. Sonst gibt's nur noch Tiefwasserblumen.
 - saubande -



prickelpits schrieb:


> Es werden Waschbären sein !


Tja sag niemals NIE - bisher hat man hier noch keine gesichtet.

Vielleicht diese Teichente die wir mal gesehen haben. Aber köddeln __ Enten nicht ..... matschiger?


----------



## Michael H (19. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Vielleicht diese Teichente die wir mal gesehen haben. Aber köddeln __ Enten nicht ..... matschiger?



Hallo

Das Gehört echt mal Ausdiskutiert


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Apr. 2015)

Da jibb't es nüschts zu diskutieren !


Lyliana schrieb:


> matschiger


Entenschiss halt !
Und noch , ...


wander-falke schrieb:


> Schwarzkittel


Nö , die köttel'n !


prickelpits schrieb:


> Waschbären


Auch nicht , hamm wa mehr als Genug hier ! Sind auch keine Vegetarier 
@Klaus 
Bei deinem Ufer aber auch eine Einladung !


----------



## EntenMichl (19. Apr. 2015)

Ente ist das eher nicht, das auf dem Foto sieht mir relativ fest aus. Das Produkt von __ Enten ist nicht so fest dass man es mit einem Kescher aus dem Teich fischen kann, man kann es nur sehr schwer mit der Hand vom Gras aufheben ohne dass es zerfällt. Es wäre viel gröber strukturiert und nicht so 1 kompakter "Haufen"


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Apr. 2015)

EntenMichl schrieb:


> man kann es nur sehr schwer mit der Hand vom Gras aufheben


Dann diskutieren wir das lieber !


----------



## pema (19. Apr. 2015)

Also: nach den Kötteln zu schließen kann es nur so etwas wie eine Bisamratte sein.
Um es mal zu spezifizieren: wo lagen die Köttel? Zu Beginn der Paarungssaison kacken die Bisamrattenherren gerne auf erhöhte Stellen, um ihr Revier abzustecken. Und immer wieder auf die gleichen Stellen...schau mal nach.
__ Enten kacken eben wie Vögel und Wildschweine hätten in erster Linie deinen Garten verwüstet - leider keine Ahnung, wie Waschbären kacken - aber von der Größe des Tieres her gesehen, würden Waschbären dann ja ziemlich kleine Köttel produzieren.

petra


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2015)

Gibt es etwa bei Waschbären auch einen Norm- Schiss 

LG René


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Apr. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> aber von der Größe des Tieres her gesehen, würden Waschbären dann ja ziemlich kleine Köttel produzieren.


Wie gross erwartest du denn Waschbären ? Ich sag mal , kleiner bis mittelgroßer Hund ! Und momentan hat er noch nicht viel zu fressen ! Und wenn ich mir unseren Wauzi anschaue , der macht auch mal einen kleineren Haufen !


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Apr. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Gibt es etwa bei Waschbären auch einen Norm- Schiss


Hat's für " uns" ja auch  Sieh mal bei die Porzellanhersteller !
Hat sogar eine EURO -Norm !


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2015)

Ja, Andre, darum ja auch die Frage


----------



## Petta (19. Apr. 2015)

Erst mal eine Geschmacksprobe machen,um zu wissen ob Fleisch-oder __ Pflanzenfresser!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanny (19. Apr. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> Erst mal eine Geschmacksprobe machen,um zu wissen ob Fleisch-oder __ Pflanzenfresser!!!!!!!!



also Mandy, ich würde Peter eine Probe zum Testessen schicken und dann soll er hier berichten

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (19. Apr. 2015)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir unseren Wauzi anschaue , der macht auch mal einen kleineren Haufen !


Der arme Kerl: ein 4cm - Würstchen...gibt ihm mal mehr zu fressen.
petra


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Apr. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> gibt ihm mal mehr zu fressen.


Er hat eigentlich den ganzen Tag Trockenfutter stehen , also genug zu fressen !
 Und er geht alle 4 Stunden raus ! 
Was auch immer dies hier war wird ein Wildtier gewesen sein , also nicht immer das gleichvolle Bankett


----------



## Finalein (19. Apr. 2015)

Vielleicht war es ja auch der Nachbar...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2015)

Hi,

meine Korallenfingerlaubfrösche legen auch Haufen ab die dieses Format haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Lyliana (19. Apr. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Also: nach den Kötteln zu schließen kann es nur so etwas wie eine Bisamratte sein.
> Um es mal zu spezifizieren: wo lagen die Köttel? Zu Beginn der Paarungssaison kacken die Bisamrattenherren gerne auf erhöhte Stellen, um ihr Revier abzustecken. Und immer wieder auf die gleichen Stellen...schau mal nach.



IM Wasser. Schwamm auf dem Teich umher. Zwischen den abgerissenen und zerrupften Pflanzenreste.




Finalein schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es ja auch der Nachbar...


Ja vielleicht,  der reicht ja öfter mal was gerne über



Tanny schrieb:


> also Mandy, ich würde Peter eine Probe zum Testessen schicken und dann soll er hier berichten


Ähm das geht leider nicht mehr, weil ... also... der Geschmackstest wurde schon gemacht. Und unser Hund fand es lecker. 

Aber ich vermute wirklich das es ein __ Pflanzenfresser war, die innere Struktur ähnelte sehr einem Gemisch aus Blatt und Rahmspinat ohne Rahm 

Keine Ahnung. Aber ich glaube echt das etwas meine Zombie-Lisas gefressen hat. ... Ich seh keins mehr .... 
Weil sie auch so neugierig waren, diese __ Moderlieschen.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Zombie-Lisas gefressen hat. ... Ich seh keins mehr ....


Wenn ein - zwei erwischt wurden machen sich die anderen platt auf dem Grund.....die kommen erst wieder in ein paar Tagen in Sicht.


----------



## Lyliana (19. Apr. 2015)

Okay dann hoff ich doch noch ...


----------

